# H} tomb kings, Vampire counts and nids W} Skaven



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

*H} tomb kings and Vampire counts W} Skaven*

Here is a list of what i have:

*Tomb Kings:*

Khalida (metal as not in finecast yet and primed)

Ltd Ed Tomb kings magic cards

*Vampire Counts*

1 Mordheim vampire 

20 Crypt ghouls (some built and some still on the sprues)

20 Dire wolves (some primed, some still on the sprues and one missing a tail)

*Nids have gone.*

*
Here is what i would like:*

1 doom flayer

1 unit of stormvermin

or anything to do with skaven but i would much like the IoB skaven set

Trading only please as i don't have paypal. UK only aswell please.

Thanks for looking.

Gothic


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

PM sent.


----------

